# Book Review: Mind Over Muscle



## Elayna (Aug 12, 2006)

Hiya everyone, 

So I was reading this book and I thought it would be really cool to discuss it and just see what everyone thought about it. Its a relitavely easy book to get if you dont already have it. You can get it at B&N for 20 bucks. Just one book of many I have been doing research with. So here goes....
*********

Mind Over Muscle by Jigoro Kano.
Jigoro Kana Oct 1860-May 1938, Founder of Kodokan Judo.

*While reading this book I found that my own personal experience with Judo was far off from what Kano speaks of. The teachings of my sensei of 2 years were so different from that of Kano it was like night and day. I wonder why? He spoke more of Judo as a warriors art. Something to be used only as fighting and nothing more. He had us train as if we were war machines. My mother told us we had to move, if I had stayed for one more week, I would have been a brown belt. Even though at the time I was very dissapointed I know read the writings, thoughts and basis of Judo and thank my lucky stars I did not stay. Or I would have shamed Kano and his Judo.
I put forth a few questions to answer if you all have the time. Just out of couriosity and thought provoking on my part. LOL. I will also follow them with my answers. 
I hope you all dont mind me putting my thoughts up on this book. 

Questions:
1. What did you get personally from reading this book?
2. Favorite quote from Kano?
3. Your personal opinion about Kano after reading the book?
4. How did you like the color of the cover? ) hehehehe)

Answers from me:
1: I have found that those that teach Judo in this day and age arent necessarily the best of the best of the best. To learn on your own. To go to the source so to speak. By reading the thoughts of Kano in the brief writings that I have had the pleasure to read so far, I have found many new ways of approaching life, training and thought. I not only have an appreciation for competition in a new light, but also a greater appreciation for other things then competition. When reading Kanos thoughts on competition I myself was actually relieved to see that I was not fooling myself in thinking competition should not be number one, but rather something done for the betterment of all. But before reading this book I had become quite against competition, as I saw it only as a means of glory, medals and so on. But now my views are changed. Not to where I think competition should continue as is, but be made into what Kano believed competition should represent.
My thoughts on competition were one of the many new thoughts and views aquired by reading this book. Very thought provoking indeed. 

2: "If you win do not boast of your victory; if you lose do not be discouraged. Whe it is safe do not be careless' When it is dangerous do not fear- simply continue down the path ahead" ~Kano, p.g. 123.

3: I find Kano to be a great man of insight. A man who hoped for everything possible for the human kind. Not only as a teacher, but also as a memeber. I find him to be a great inspiration to many of the things that we should aspire towards. But, I also find him to be a man of more social views then independant views. And I can not say for sure if this is good or bad. But none the less, I find him inspiring.

4: I thought that the dark blue was actually quite attractive.  But maybe they should have gone with a yellow poke-a-dot??? LOL. 

I have many more thoughts and quotes from Kano that I find very interesting, very applicable and realistic. I am hoping to further discuss these if you all are so inclined. 

Here is a personal tribute from me to Kano.

*Beloved Teacher, 
You have given so much. You have given everything with only the hope that others will give in return. You ask not for praise, medals, glory or material things, you are truly a master. I hope that I may one day become a trickle of you.
My love and respect old teacher.*


P.S.  Please feel free to respond even if you havent read this particular book. Any thoughts on Kano from any of his writings or personal experience are welcome.


----------



## bignick (Aug 13, 2006)

Kano was a brilliant man and a talented educator.  Some of his writing is still required reading for education majors in some colleges, from what I hear.  My favorite quotes are the ones dealing with his views on competition and lamenting the obsession with it.  It's the same stuff you hear from people today, close to over a century of Kano commenting on the same problem...


Some things never change.


----------



## Elayna (Aug 14, 2006)

Bignick...

I hear you.  Its a wonder why people practice Judo, but yet dont.  Maybe they just do what suits them, who knows.
As far as it being said before, As Kano says, being dilegent can be a good thing.  So I wonder when in this case its not?   
I think the beliefs and thoughts of Kano should be always put out there over and over again.  Because maybe someone, just one person will understand and live a full life. For Kano.


----------

